# yeast/ sugar co2 maker



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

all right, im sot going to spen a couple of hundered on a co2 system, so i want to make a yeast sugar reactor, any one know the ratio of yeast to sugar, is it like 1 to 1, and how about a good fish safe aquatic fertilizer.


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

with the co2 reactor you use a mostly full bottle with about 1/2 teaspoon yeast and 3 rounded table spoons of sugar
http://www.plantedtank.net/co2.html


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

all right tanks for the help man, now for the fertilizer, any one?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Whats your wpg and how heavy is your planting. CO2 can be disasterous if you wattage is low and your not heavily planted.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

running allitle over 2 watts per galln, and not to heavily planted yet, but, the co2 method i am using is not the most effictive. plus the tank only has one inhabitant, asitde from some snails. I have been keeping an eye on my fish and water perams lately, and nothing is out of wack, ph dropped from 6.8 to 6.6 thats all.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Please give a detailed description of you setup.It will be nessecary in order to suggest a fertilizer or not.


----------

